# Drylok substitute question?



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm building a diy background for a 20gal, styrofoam is carved and ready for what was going to be concrete until i read on this site how well Drylok works in maintaining design structure. Well my local hardware store(Menards) no longer carries Drylok and has just switched to a product called WaterTite lx made by Zinsser, which their employees assured me was the same thing as the Drylok, "only better." My only concern is after purchasing the product i noticed in fine print that it, "contains a mildewcide to prevent the growth of mold and mildew on the paint film only." I'm wondering if this stuff is going to be safe to use or if anything with a mildewcide is going to make it harmful for fish. If anyone has any info on this product i would really appreciate their two cents and opinion, certainly wouldn't want my BG design to go to waste by coating it with this stuff only to end up with a bunch of dead fish! Thanks


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.zinsser.com/pdf/MSDS/watertitelxmsds.pdf

That is the MSDS for Watertite. It is not OK'd for ponds, cisterns, or potable water continers.

By better, your buddies at the store mean that it contains poisons that kill mildew. Fish are easier to kill than mildew is.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

The only other thing you might try is SikaTop.

But if your local HW store doesn't have Drylok, it's doubtful they'd have SikaTop


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

lots of people used Quickrete, not sure if that is what you meant by concrete


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link McDaphnia, that was pretty silly of me for even buying the stuff


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

it was quickcrete that i planned on using, but more interested in Drylok now


----------

